# will seeds from hermie plant only produce hermies



## evz355

hey everyone i got some seeds off a mate i never saw the plant they came off but when i was telling him about hermies he said he reckons thats what his plant was.I just started flowering two of my plant two days ago the plants look great and i have been looking forward to maybe seeing at least one female.What do use think are these destined to be hermie? i got a 150w hps about 20 ninches away,the plants look nice and bushy.its only a small cupboard and from the look of the plants its enough light.I have been using just some miracle grow every second watering and they are in soil i bought from the local nursery.Im using water out off my rainwater tanks to water them,they are in a 1 gallon pot.I had them in 18/6 light and they are know in 12/12.they are both 25 inches tall and i have enough room for them to at least double in size .they are an indica by the looks of the leaves.this is my first grow so im hoping for some succes


----------



## Newbud

Its not guaranteed to be hermi but it does carry the gene ( i think lol ) so not really a plant to breed from but your not asking that anyway lol..

A lot of bag seed will come from herms if you think about it so you could get lucky.
I not sure but i guess they either be girls or herms.

Biggest thing is make sure there absolutely no light at all getting to them in dark period, thats the single biggest cause of herms.

There nothing i seen that suggests that all seeds from a herm will herm anyway but then i still learning about the whole breeding and genetic make up stuff.


----------



## Hick

the chances/odds of them producing staminate flowers(hermies) is _pretty_ darn high...IMO/E. 
  "I" would also kick your buddy right in the sack, for passing hemie genetics around if I were you. Or.. bring him by, I'll do it for you..:rofl:..


----------



## Newbud

Hick said:
			
		

> the chances/odds of them producing staminate flowers(hermies) is _pretty_ darn high...IMO/E.
> "I" would also kick your buddy right in the sack, for passing hemie genetics around if I were you. Or.. bring him by, I'll do it for you..:rofl:..


 
:spit:


----------



## evz355

well i am just learning and he didnt know so i cant kick him in the balls but i can only hope that i might get lucky i will let use know how i go and i will post some pictures because i may need a little help to determine wheather or not they are in fact female male or herm.im pretty sure i will be able to spot male or female but the herm throws me off a bit i have seen a picture on this site of a herm and couldnt see what made it a herm it looked like a female flower to me.can some1 tell me exactly what to look for is it pollen sacks in the flower?


----------



## WeedHopper

Alot of Bagseed has good beans for a good reason,,they let it grow with male and female outside untill they harvest,,which is Natures way. Everything I have ever grown came from bagseed,,and I have had only one Hermi late in Flower(8weeks) most likely caused by a light leak or something. It was one of several clones,, and none of the others Hermied.
I have seen more about Hermies since I started reading on Forums, then I ever have in my life. Most those I have read about didnt come from Bagseed eather. Probably because of all the breeding and crossing,growing females without males,, and so on and so forth. 
With that said,,I cant wait to buy and grow some of the above Breeded,crossed,maleless,femanised beans. Such as the WW


----------



## pcduck

get the light closer. 20" is pretty far away for just a 150 watt light.


----------



## WeedHopper

Right on PCDuck. Rule of thumb. If its not to hot on the back of your hand it wont be to hot for your Canopy.


----------



## evz355

do i need a fan blowing on the canopy to put the light closer i just dont want to damage the plant and how long does my hand need to be under the light to judge if its to close .the plants are under the light for 12 hours


----------



## pcduck

I always have a fan blowing across the tops of my plants on the light. 

My 400 watt Mh is about 10" from my tops, with no adverse effects, my 100 hps is maybe 3"


----------



## viper

theres a mutt sticky in propagation that talks about hermies


----------



## Hick

"hermies procreate hermies"...


----------



## se3dl3ss

Hick said:
			
		

> the chances/odds of them producing staminate flowers(hermies) is _pretty_ darn high...IMO/E.
> "I" would also kick your buddy right in the sack, for passing hemie genetics around if I were you. Or.. bring him by, I'll do it for you..:rofl:..


 funny **** man


----------



## Dr. Indica

Intersexuality is a trait that can be expressed due to a multitude of causes, both genetic and environmental. There are intersex plants which are strictly genetic, these plants have inherited a gene that triggers the intersex condition, even given a perfect growing environment. Using selective breeding, the trait can be removed.

Ethylene is one of only a few know plant hormones, and plays many roles in plant development across a range of species. In **** one of ethylene's major roles is it's involvement in the determination of sex. It regulates which flowers should be pronounced - male or female. Applying high enough concentrations of ethylene to male plants will reverse their sex, turning male flowers into female flowers. Applying ethylene inhibiting agents will do the opposite, turning female flowers in to male flowers.

The creation of " feminized " seeds is done by obtaining pollen from a female plant and fertilizing another female plant. This is done using ethylene inhibiting agents to turn female flower into male flowers and then the pollen is collected.

There are 10 pairs of chromosomes in ****, the smallest pair are the sex chromosomes. Female plants have 2 copies of the X chromosome, therefore their genotype is XX.

Male plants have only 1 copy of the X chromosome, and a Y chromosome. The genotype of male plants in terms of sex chromosomes are XY.

When pollen is created within the plant, one of each of the chromosomes pairs is packaged in to cells that develop pollen. Each pollen grain contains 10 chromosomes, 1 copy of each pair.

So, when the pollen is obtained from a female and then used to pollinate another female the genetic makeup of those seeds will be XX and the chances of the intersexuality trait being expressed will be exponentially decreased.

Selective breeding is the most important part of this process, growing out as many as possible and looking for the 2 best females that do not express the intersex trait to begin with would yield the best chance for success.:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hick said:
			
		

> the chances/odds of them producing staminate flowers(hermies) is _pretty_ darn high...IMO/E.
> "I" would also kick your buddy right in the sack, for passing hemie genetics around if I were you. Or.. bring him by, I'll do it for you..:rofl:..


 



:yeahthat:



:hitchair:


----------



## legalize_freedom

I'm about to pitch a strain I've had for years, cause I trusted a buddy with it. for a couple seasons I had to take a vacation, so I let him hold my genes (that sounds a lil gay???)  anyway he thought that he would make some "femenized seeds" by stressing a female to herm.  Basically a strain that I had grown for years and never saw a hermi, now all the seed stock I have of those genes has been producing about 30% herms.  I'm trying one more grow with them but I decided if i see more than 2 out of 20 I'm pitching the whole lot of them.  The sad thing is they were really nice producers, but who wants to take the chance of 1 herm pollinateing their whole crop?  It's a pain in the yass!  As far as the commercial bag seed thing, I think alot commercial growers intentionally seed their weed cause seed weighs...more weight more money.  They usually have their stash seperate from their commercial.  I think hermies will produce more hermies...you still have a good chance that your may not herm though.


----------



## Hick

100% agreement LF... the hermie characteristic has now, 'essentially' been _selectively bred_... as a preferential trait. 
'you wanna hold him while "I" kick him,...or would "you" like the pleasure?.. :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude

This is another reason to not play breeder. Most of us do not have the time or experence needed or produce strains that do not have Hermi traits.


----------



## leafminer

evz, I started my first 'indoor' (actually an outdoor crevice with a troll underneath) with a 150 HPS and two plants just like you. Oh but first . . 
*What do use think*:huh: use must be from Chicago. Anyway.

I guess the reason you've got the hps 20" from the plants is that you get heat burn if its any closer. And from other info I glean that you're not using forced ventilation. And also because in my first grow, like yours, I hadn't time to get that sorted out because I was desperate for some 'soma'. 

Are you using a ex commercial lamp eg a high or low bay? If so let me know and I will tell you what to do to it to really make it kick bud. (tt)

I too had to keep the lamp 20" distant or get leaf burn. The bay lamps are well designed for their purpose, the reflectors are very efficient and produce a very powerful central beam and a weaker surround. The intensity of the central beam is dangerous to the plants. It can be fixed by modifying the reflector (free, but a bit ghetto).

But that's not enough. When you add an inlet fan - I recommend a 6" axial fan - you bring large amounts of cool air into the grow area, and cool air is dense air, rich in CO2. Then, with cool air cooling the leaves (and increasing transpiration) you find that you can bring the 150 hps up to 4" away from the growing tip. But be careful. I don't recommend less than 10" with fast growers. Right now my own are 4" away from a pair of 150 hps so I assure you it can be done.

BTW to answer your question, yes your 150 will be plenty for two plants, but I recommend adding a pair of 30W CFLs, one each side with simple cone reflectors, to increase lumens and provide some blue spectrum.


----------



## Relentless999

ive found a good bit of hermi. f em


----------



## ronnie77

Not all bag seed is hermie....its NOT about the seed its about the genetics of the plant it came from. It is possible that someone planted seeds and didn't get all the males out, therefore the females got pollinated and produces seeds. That in no way makes the seeds hermies..it means some will be male and some will be female.


----------



## Jericho

ronnie77 said:
			
		

> Not all bag seed is hermie....its NOT about the seed its about the genetics of the plant it came from. It is possible that someone planted seeds and didn't get all the males out, therefore the females got pollinated and produces seeds. That in no way makes the seeds hermies..it means some will be male and some will be female.



And would you take the chance? If you dont now then there is a 33% chance it could be female to a 66% chance it could be a hermi or male. i wouldn't take that gamble.


----------



## Hick

ronnie77 said:
			
		

> Not all bag seed is hermie....its NOT about the seed its about the genetics of the plant it came from. It is possible that someone planted seeds and didn't get all the males out, therefore the females got pollinated and produces seeds. That in no way makes the seeds hermies..it means some will be male and some will be female.


'Possible'?.. Yes... _'probable'_.. not so much 
.... or it could have been 'hemp' pollen blown in, or from a neighbors garden, (what is he growing?) :confused2:.. in any of the scenarios, it "could" be pollen from a desirable male, but the odds are certainly against it. Since the male in any parentage contributes 50% to the pool...:hubba: The "seed" _IS_.. "the genetics". 
  Since virtually everyone is trying to grow the highest quality product possible. They are growing seedless females (sensimillia). A seed in sensi bud _"usually"_ indicates an accidental pollination. Accidental pollinations occur 'most often' from an errant staminate flower, whether caused by some environmental stress factor or from weak/poor genetic combination. It is still a hermi'. And by continuing to procreate with such seeds, you are essentially, selectively breeding in favor/for that characteristic.  
   You are correct, 'not "all" bagseeds are hermi. But the odds of them being more prone to hermaphradism  (sp) is far greater than from a 'selective' breeding, with a chosen male.


----------



## BarkBuster20

I spent my first 3 years growing strictly from bagseed AKA hermies 80% of the time. Out of about 100 plants, maybe 10 were hermie, lots of good info on this site, but i think this is more myth than reality.


----------



## Roddy

I'll not risk even one! I had a hermie from a heat stress issue, she went unnoticed until too late and am now dealing with the fallout (literally lol, a fallout of seed in my beautiful babes). So, even if the chances are 10% they're hermie, they're not going in my garden!!!


----------



## Hick

"Hermies procreate hermies"..   there's no "myth" to that.  Simple genetics, breeding. 

hXXp://www.hobart.k12.in.us/jkousen/Biology/mendel.htm


----------

